# First timer for Oak Island



## fishdrummer (Jul 16, 2006)

I've fished up and down North and South Carolina, but first visit to Oak Island coming in 2 weeks. All the basic questions, best places to buy bait, best places to take the family out to eat, what to expect fish wise..
Is there a decent place to castnet for bait? If not I'll probably leave the net at home this trip.
Thanks in advance..


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Oak Island 5/21-5/25*













Hello, I just got back from there today and the beaches were crowded as usual for a holiday weekend. I get my bait at Dutchman's Bait and tackle before you cross the old bridge at the small air port. I like Jones Seafood and Turtle Island for seafood, Famous Sub below Wal-mart in Southport is a great place also, I usually fish the creeks and inlets, Southport pier area and the point at the
end were the roads splits at Oak Island, also saw a lot of small bait fish. I caught three flounder and a trout, wife caught some small croakers, here's some pics....


----------



## fishdrummer (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks Toyotaman! That is exactly what I needed. I appreciate the time!


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

:fishing: No problem, enjoy your trip and catch some fish....


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

I only fish OKI. Toyotaman gave you some great tips. For fishing the surf I would stay on the west end and down by Lockwood folly inlet. Don't go in the inlet. They are dredging at the moment. But the surf is fine outside the inlet and still catching fish. As for cast netting bait. Go to Barbee Blvd its on the island and there is a small dock there for cast netting. Go about an hour before low tide ONLY. At low tide there is plenty of shrimp and mullet back there. Good Luck!


----------



## fishdrummer (Jul 16, 2006)

Again, thanks! Looks like I will be packing the old castnet. It looks like most of the beaches are south-facing rather than east, does this effect the surf at all? Looking forward to next week's trip.


----------



## goldencreek (Jul 25, 2013)

Good question,Im wondering what is the best wind direction when fishing Oak Island?


----------



## Rdatreefrog (Apr 28, 2014)

is there anywhere to camp near there


----------



## Richard913 (Jun 3, 2015)

If your looking to drive out and camp in the beach, Freeman Park on Carolina Beach looks like a pretty god option.


----------



## dbigsby (Feb 16, 2004)

I don't know of any camping on the island. I fish there a lot and the finger mullet are just starting to show up at the Point at low tide. Not many of them but there are also mud minnows. I'm not sure about shrimp in the creeks yet.


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

Rdatreefrog said:


> is there anywhere to camp near there


I camped at Oak Isand camp ground before you get to the airport, very reasonable rates and nice area to stay. I like it because your'e between South Port and Oak Island.


----------



## smeiser78 (Jul 31, 2013)

Got Fish? said:


> Go to Barbee Blvd its on the island and there is a small dock there for cast netting.


Is that May Moore Park? Is there room to fish there?


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

smeiser78 said:


> Is that May Moore Park? Is there room to fish there?


Yes it is the park. There is room to fish there but it is extremely hit or miss. If you do choose to fish there make sure you only used the cast net at low tide... the fish there are easily spooked by any sound at all.


----------

